# Move shared folder to another server, keep same UNC path?



## mirrorsaw (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok so we have an old server called oldserver running 2003, and a share called Data.

A new server running 2008 R2 called newserver, which we have a DFS root on.

It seems that it is impossible for us to move the files across and redirect the path \\oldserver\data\ to point to \\newserver\data.

It seems like the best that DFS can offer me is to provide \\oldserver\DFSrootname\data\ to point to the new location.

Does anyone know of a way that I can keep the original UNC while keeping oldserver online, and without renaming the server?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

The question is, why, specifically? You could use a cname, but as long as oldserver is on the domain and registering itself, that won't work for long.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

have you reviewed this? seems you never got to the share name

Step-by-Step Guide to Distributed File System (Dfs)


----------



## mirrorsaw (Nov 13, 2008)

So, one person replied "why?", and another sent me a link for DFS for dummies.

I've been using DFS for many years, I've just never had a reason to do this specifically before.

I do appreciate any replies though, as I am kindof stuck here. Maybe this is something that just isn't possible.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Mirrorsaw the published share is a alias for the actual unc path. My understanding of your question is how to change the underlying path to that published share from one path to another, ie one server to another.

Is that not your question?


----------



## mirrorsaw (Nov 13, 2008)

Not really - let me try and explain in more detail.

So, as we one day plan to retire OldServer (but not yet), we are slowly moving all of it's shares to NewServer.

But we don't want to upset anyone who is still looking for the shares on OldServer.

So as an example, last month, I moved a share \\OldServer\UserData to \\NewServer\UserData. Then what I did, is created a DFS root on OldServer using the same name UserData, and in this DFS root I created a series of links to NewServer.

So \\OldServer\UserData\User1 would point to \\NewServer\UserData\User1

BUT, this won't work for us in the following situation: A share on OldServer that just contains files (no folders), called BunchOfFiles.

We can create a DFS root on OldServer called BunchOfFiles, but that still won't allow us to redirect \\OldServer\BunchOfFiles to \\NewServer\BunchOfFiles. It seems that the best DFS can do for us here is \\OldServer\DFSRoot1\BunchOfFiles instead.

Know what I mean?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes - the only way would be to create an A record for newserver, and give it oldserver's address. This has the side-effect of making DNS resolution of oldserver no longer possible by name (and you need to make sure that oldserver no longer registers it's connection in DNS) from that DNS server. However, if you make an A record for oldserver that points to newserver's IP address, NTLM will work. Kerberos, however, will still likely fail, so it could break some other services the server may provide. SMB/filesharing should work, though.

I still don't recommend it, but if you have to do it *short term* while you build a new DFS structure to point your users at, then I would say it's something you can do.


----------



## mirrorsaw (Nov 13, 2008)

Mmm unfortunately as I said in the original post, oldserver needs to keep his name. Also some people reference oldserver by it's IP so that just won't work.

Well, I guess I'll give up. It was a nice dream


----------

